# Making a sauce/marinade in advance?



## CrystalWriter (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a sauce/glaze that we have constantly. But I'm wondering if I could make up atleast a small bottle of it, that would be used within a month.

It's made from:
Honey, soy sauce, lemon juice, water & garlic. 

It's quick enough to make, but to make things even easier if me and the family could just pour it out, when needed.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2020)

It sounds like it should work. Why not make up a small amount and store it in a bottle and see how it works out?


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 12, 2020)

I do that with a stir fry sauce and have done so with a few other sauces, over the years. I don't make huge quantities so, the fear of them going south is minimized. Its pleasing to have a sauce handy.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2020)

It depends on the proportions of salt and acid to water. Can you post the complete recipe?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 12, 2020)

Without preservatives, I wouldn't expect anything to last a month (unless you plan to freeze it). Specifically, garlic and lemon juice will not last that long without degradation even even if refrigerated.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2020)

Honey, soy sauce (salt) and lemon juice are all preservatives used in pickling. Whether it's safe to store for more than a few days depends on the proportions. It would also be a good idea to boil it for a few minutes before cooling and storing.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2020)

I would use garlic powder for something like that. While I generally prefer fresh garlic, if it is fresh and raw, it gets a bit strong and somewhat harsh over time. Also, if there isn't enough acid, I believe there is a risk of botulism from raw garlic. I like GG's suggestion of boiling it before refrigeration.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2020)

As with other preparations involving fresh garlic, such as garlic oil, you are advised to refrigerate and dispose after 10 days to two weeks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> As with other preparations involving fresh garlic, such as garlic oil, you are advised to refrigerate and dispose after 10 days to two weeks.


Garlic oil and a preparation like this are very different. If the mixture is acidic enough, it will basically be a refrigerator pickle. It reminds me of this recipe, which I have made many times.

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/07/szechuan-beans-recipe.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I would use garlic powder for something like that. While I generally prefer fresh garlic, if it is fresh and raw, it gets a bit strong and somewhat harsh over time. Also, if there isn't enough acid, I believe there is a risk of botulism from raw garlic. I like GG's suggestion of boiling it before refrigeration.


That's why I keep asking for the proportions - so we can compare it to a known pickling recipe and determine whether it's acidic enough.


----------



## CrystalWriter (Dec 14, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> That's why I keep asking for the proportions - so we can compare it to a known pickling recipe and determine whether it's acidic enough.



Sorry been having pc issues

4 cloves of garlic
4 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon water
2 teaspoons of soy sauce  - recipe doesn't specify, but I've been using dark
1 tablespoons of lemon juice


----------



## CrystalWriter (Dec 14, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I would use garlic powder for something like that. While I generally prefer fresh garlic, if it is fresh and raw, it gets a bit strong and somewhat harsh over time. Also, if there isn't enough acid, I believe there is a risk of botulism from raw garlic. I like GG's suggestion of boiling it before refrigeration.



Thank you, I'll try it with garlic powder
I've just posted with the recipe.
Sorry for my late reply, been having pc issues


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2020)

It looks like the kind of thing that could be whipped up ala minute.  It’s similar to a salad dressing I just make up in a shaker every time I need it.

TrueLemon is dried real lemon juice which would make it even asier


----------

